

Apple: 35 years and still a startup - jawaddeo
http://vallettaventures.tumblr.com/post/13511424526/apple-35-years-and-still-a-startup

======
sunnyprogram
This whole "fad" to call 100 million dollar let alone billion + dollar
companies start ups is pure reality distortion.

Not to mention the title is link bait.

